# What can I do with leftover chicken?



## Jase (May 3, 2011)

I frequently make chicken stock by cutting up and boiling a whole chicken. After having done this several times I'm running out of ways to use resulting chicken that we're not bored of. So far I've made chicken noodle soup, tortilla soup with shredded chicken in it, tacos, chicken pot pie (a great use, by the way), hot sandwiches and I think that's about it.

I would appreciate any other suggestions.

Another angle from which to approach this, of course, is to use certain cuts separately in the first place rather than boiling everything. I'll probably do this more in the future but right now I have a whole cooked chicken that I don't know what to do with.

Thanks!


----------



## Zhizara (May 3, 2011)

Jase said:


> I frequently make chicken stock by cutting up and boiling a whole chicken. After having done this several times I'm running out of ways to use resulting chicken that we're not bored of. So far I've made chicken noodle soup, tortilla soup with shredded chicken in it, tacos, chicken pot pie (a great use, by the way), hot sandwiches and I think that's about it.
> 
> I would appreciate any other suggestions.
> 
> ...



Strip the meat from the bones and package in dinner size baggies and freeze for later.

Since I buy chicken leg quarters in 10# bags, I separate the drumsticks and thighs and bag them separately.

When I want to make broth, I use one chicken thigh and cook the broth only long enough to cook the chicken.  Don't overcook the meat.  If you wish, you can return the stripped bones to the broth and continue to cook it down for stock.


----------



## jabbur (May 3, 2011)

Brunswick stew is a hearty dish.  Chicken salad is another option.  Use it in Alfredo sauce over pasta.  Chicken and dumplings.  Any recipe that calls for cooked cubed chicken you can sub the shredded chicken.


----------



## Andy M. (May 3, 2011)

Chicken sandwiches, chicken salad, quesadillas.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 3, 2011)

Tacos........


----------



## LindaLou (May 3, 2011)

And or Enchiladas!


----------



## merstar (May 3, 2011)

I second the quesadillas. 
Also, Chicken Caesar Salad or Chef's Salad or Pasta Salad, Chicken Souvlaki Salad, Chicken Pita Sandwiches, Chicken Lo Mein, Chicken Fried Rice...


----------



## pacanis (May 3, 2011)

+1 on freezing it for later. Shred it, portion it out, then take it out when you are craving something with chicken, like Chimichitos! (a favorite), or nachos, or a sandwich with lettuce and mayo, or chilaquiles, or chicken salad, or chicken noodle soup, or a chicken melt,...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 3, 2011)

Here's something I happen to be saving fo rmy next rotisserie chicken leftovers. It's something different, and I bet you'd like it:

Chicken Croquetas


----------



## Josie1945 (May 3, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## Selkie (May 3, 2011)

Gumbo!

Mix it 50/50 with turkey and run it through a meat grinder to make a ground up product that you can fashion into things such as hamburger patties, meatloaf, or chicken/turkey sausage. It would be low fat.


----------



## taxlady (May 3, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Here's something I happen to be saving fo rmy next rotisserie chicken leftovers. It's something different, and I bet you'd like it:
> 
> Chicken Croquetas



Thank you for the link. 

Those look really yummy. I downloaded the recipe. I wonder what sauces would be good with that.


----------



## Zhizara (May 3, 2011)

Chicken can be substituted for any beef or pork recipe.  chili, tacos, enchiladas, goulash, spaghetti, etc.  It's a nice change.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 3, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:
			
		

> Here's something I happen to be saving fo rmy next rotisserie chicken leftovers. It's something different, and I bet you'd like it:
> 
> Chicken Croquetas



I am gonna try this!  Thanks!


----------



## sarah (May 3, 2011)

It can be added to fried rice,noodles,or any other form of pasta,chicken cutlets can be a very tasty option and an easy one too.Use it in pizza,chicken wraps,sandwiches etc!


----------



## buckytom (May 4, 2011)

what about buffalo chicken dip? i posted a recipe many years ago for it but can't seem to find it.

i think it was credited to me but was really a recipe from someone named bonnie in new england.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 4, 2011)

You can't beat a good rissole, I also add left over chicken to my faggots.


----------



## Jase (May 4, 2011)

There are some good suggestions here. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## taxlady (May 4, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> You can't beat a good rissole, I also add left over chicken to my faggots.



I know of wooden faggots to put in a fire and the slur/politically incorrect meaning of the word, but what is a faggot when it's something with which one cooks?


----------



## ARPE (May 4, 2011)

I just made some homemade Chicken Tamales ,they were delicious & better for us that pork. I also make a casserole of chicken, cream of chicken soup, cheese & stuffing (from a box ,Mix as directions say) it is quick & delicious. Just mix it all together & heat in the oven,then top with more cheese to melt if desired.


----------



## SadieBaby. (May 4, 2011)

taxlady said:
			
		

> I know of wooden faggots to put in a fire and the slur/politically incorrect meaning of the word, but what is a faggot when it's something with which one cooks?



A bit like meat balls in a gravy, an old English dish. Sticks to your ribs! Very yummy.


----------



## Zhizara (May 4, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I know of wooden faggots to put in a fire and the slur/politically incorrect meaning of the word, but what is a faggot when it's something with which one cooks?



I'm surprised you didn't wiki it.  After reading the ingredients, I'm pretty sure I won't be making it, but I bet Bolas does.

Glad to hear your finger is on the mend.  It can be frustrating not being able to do things.


----------



## Kayelle (May 5, 2011)

YouTube - Adelphoi: MR. BRAIN'S PORK FAGGOTS 'Real Men'


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 5, 2011)

SadieBaby. said:


> Sticks to your ribs!



That must make a real mess of your shirt.


----------



## CharlieD (May 5, 2011)

I though we had an identical thread, same exact question. My sugestions was, pierogy, pirozhki, potato knishes.


----------



## Sprout (May 5, 2011)

I'm not a fan of boiled chicken in many things, but I know my sister-in-law uses it to make chicken rolls that are just plain tasty. She finely chops fresh mushrooms, onion, and celery, sautees them, mixes in boiled or canned chicken, then takes it off the stove and mixes in cream cheese. She lets the mixture cool, then wraps blobs of it in store-bought crescent rolls. Then she rolls each roll in crushed stovetop stuffing and bakes according to the roll directions. She serves them with cream of chicken soup, halfway reconstituted, as a sauce. Not very healthy, but taste pretty darn good!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 5, 2011)

Sprout said:
			
		

> I'm not a fan of boiled chicken in many things, but I know my sister-in-law uses it to make chicken rolls that are just plain tasty. She finely chops fresh mushrooms, onion, and celery, sautees them, mixes in boiled or canned chicken, then takes it off the stove and mixes in cream cheese. She lets the mixture cool, then wraps blobs of it in store-bought crescent rolls. Then she rolls each roll in crushed stovetop stuffing and bakes according to the roll directions. She serves them with cream of chicken soup, halfway reconstituted, as a sauce. Not very healthy, but taste pretty darn good!



That does sound good!  Will def check it out.  Of course, crushed brick would taste good with cream cheese  (anything but Brussels sprouts...)


----------



## Zhizara (May 5, 2011)

Sprout said:


> I'm not a fan of boiled chicken in many things, but I know my sister-in-law uses it to make chicken rolls that are just plain tasty. She finely chops fresh mushrooms, onion, and celery, sautees them, mixes in boiled or canned chicken, then takes it off the stove and mixes in cream cheese. She lets the mixture cool, then wraps blobs of it in store-bought crescent rolls. Then she rolls each roll in crushed stovetop stuffing and bakes according to the roll directions. She serves them with cream of chicken soup, halfway reconstituted, as a sauce. Not very healthy, but taste pretty darn good!



This sounds good enough to try.  Can you find out what kind of stovetop stuffing?


----------



## Sprout (May 7, 2011)

She uses the chicken flavor. Sorry I don't have the exact measurements for anything!


----------



## sarah (May 7, 2011)

We often make this chicken bread around here which can also be made with the left over chicken u r talking about...its downright delicious!


----------



## Zhizara (May 7, 2011)

Sprout said:


> She uses the chicken flavor. Sorry I don't have the exact measurements for anything!



Thanks, Sprout.  I don't think I'll need measurements for this anyway.


----------



## babetoo (May 7, 2011)

sarah, recipe please


----------



## sarah (May 8, 2011)

babetoo said:


> sarah, recipe please



I posted the recipe in the bread section for you!


----------



## nadinesm82 (May 8, 2011)

I would do a gratin casserole withpasta . Layer of cooked pasta then sauted garlic with the chicken shreds, a layer of white sauce ( usually bachamel)then a layer of cooked pasta, a layer of sauce again and top with mozzerlla cheese. Use some nutmeg ,black pepper for the sauce.

I hope this helps.

http://lovecookandeat.blogspot.com


----------



## simonbaker (May 8, 2011)

Dice the chicken, lay it out flat on a cookie sheet, cover with saran wrap & freeze for a few hours. Bang it on the counter & put individual frozen pieces of chicken in a ziploc bag. Take out just as much as you need any time you need it.


----------

